# You All Missed Your Chance...



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

... to trade in your $1000 AR15s for $200 gift cards. If they're going to take advantage of people who need groceries, they should at least make it a little more worth while. These days, with a family, $200 in groceries doesn't go far.



> In lean times, SoCal residents trade guns for food
> By THOMAS WATKINS, Associated Press Writer
> 1 hr 34 mins ago
> 
> ...


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

> If that got into the wrong hands of gangbangers, they could kill several people within minutes


So could most guns since the Civil War musket. :smt076

KG


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

kg333 said:


> So could most guns since the Civil War musket. :smt076
> 
> KG


So could the car that they drove to give their guns away. I'm guessing that most of the guns turned in were probably worth less than $100.

Here in NY last year they had one of these gun turn-in programs that was advertised to be a no-questions-asked, amnesty for those turning guns in program. One of the handguns had a serial number that came up stolen many years earlier, and the guy turning it in was arrested. So much for amnesty...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

And people say the Hi-point was useless:smt082


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> And people say the Hi-point was useless:smt082


LOL... :smt082 Good point.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Only two hand grenades... ?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

They want the guns and the food it seems...
http://heidilore.wordpress.com/2008/12/05/swat-team-conducts-food-raid-in-rural-ohio/

Whoever controls the guns, media, food, money and fuel while forcing your kids into their schools, would have ultimate control and power.

...hmm good potential signature quote there.. I'm sure someone smarter than I said it first though.. surely. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My wife would love that. "Hey honey, you know the gun that you think is absolutely ridiculous and that I've got close to $2000 in to? I turned it in for a $200 gift card!" 

$200 would be about a week's worth of food for us.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

my wife would turn one gun into a QVC shopping spree!!!!!!
Next week I will start my own Guns for gifts program.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

babs said:


> They want the guns and the food it seems...
> http://heidilore.wordpress.com/2008/12/05/swat-team-conducts-food-raid-in-rural-ohio/
> 
> Whoever controls the guns, media, food, money and fuel while forcing your kids into their schools, would have ultimate control and power.
> ...


Held at gunpoint, _including children,_ from 11am to 8pm!?! 9 hours? What the hell? Take the people into custody, or let them go. You don't just point a gun and say sit still! :smt076

I sincerely hope every last member on that SWAT team was fired for that fiasco.

KG


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry.. might be one for it's own thread but if this one is true, it's getting absolutely NO press coverage, what... so... ever. who da thunk it. :smt023 nice cover up there media. lift carpet, sweep story under. back to biz as usual on union/auto bailouts and the econ collapse. Yeah this one may or may not deserve it's own thread. It's not even confirmed but I saw it on a few different odd ball web news sites. Kinda like that case during the Clinton era with the guy suspected of a sawed off shotgun they bunkered in and went after with snipers and it got all ugly.. wife shot, etc. Can't remember the guys name now.. as intended.


----------

